# Recommend me a couple of Autumn/Winter 200km's



## GrumpyGregry (2 Oct 2018)

Calendar or perm, ideally south of the line from Bristol to the Wash, ideally east of a line through Brizzle, to reintroduce me to the joy of "proper" Audaxes. Prefer the first to be a calendar tbh so my head doesn't go, and ideally nothing too lumpy to break me in gently. Happy to take a "full value" approach as fast I ain't.

I'm based Surrey/West Sussex border.

Thoughts, opinions, musings.... feel free to wax lyrical.


----------



## Redlight (2 Oct 2018)

Upper Thames 200 on November 3rd is a gorgeous ride. A couple of years ago we had such glorious weather that everyone was in short sleeves for the day! None of the climbs are gratuitous and there are plenty of places for tea. Closer to home, for you, the Petworth rides look good, if a little hillier, but I haven't tried them myself yet.


----------



## Ajax Bay (2 Oct 2018)

If it's not too early, I think there's merit in doing one this month before the clocks change. You will get an hour's more daylight/twilight for the last third/quarter.
Having said that (and recognising it's 'out of area'), I've completed Bl;ack Sheep's Kings, Castles, Priests & Churches from Tewkesbury these last two years (early December).
200s in the south-east:
http://www.aukweb.net/events/?From=...&Dist_min=200&Dist_max=&Aaa=&Region=southeast


----------



## PpPete (5 Oct 2018)

This is about as 'easy' a 200km as I can make it.



My first attempt at organising - you have been warned.

Calendar on 2 February, or perm anytime.


----------



## Heltor Chasca (5 Oct 2018)

I have a handful of DIY 200s in the area with less than 2000m elevation. Bristol, Bath, Somerset Levels, Mendip, Isle of Avalon, Wells, Gordano Valley, Salisbury Plane, Longleat, Cotswolds etc. It’s all for the taking. Of course there are also the brilliant GWR and ACB rides too through the AUK website. They are a but lumpier but stunning. Do you use RWGPS?


----------



## GrumpyGregry (6 Oct 2018)

Heltor Chasca said:


> I have a handful of DIY 200s in the area with less than 2000m elevation. Bristol, Bath, Somerset Levels, Mendip, Isle of Avalon, Wells, Gordano Valley, Salisbury Plane, Longleat, Cotswolds etc. It’s all for the taking. Of course there are also the brilliant GWR and ACB rides too through the AUK website. They are myth lumpier but stunning. Do you use RWGPS?


indeed I do


----------



## Fiona R (6 Oct 2018)

New North Wessex Downs 200km looks good on Sat 27th Oct http://www.aukweb.net/events/detail/18-592/


----------



## Ajax Bay (6 Oct 2018)

I have been working (helping with data acquisition and collation) on this project designed to show riders where permanent routes go:
https://long-distance.rocks/auk/map/perms/
Try filtering by '200km' and then zoom in.
Generally permanents can be started anywhere on the route (anywhere one can obtain proof of passage).
I have done some filtering and offer you this list to have a look at:

Event Description
http://www.aukweb.net//perms/detail/AR05 Denmead 200
http://www.aukweb.net//perms/detail/AR06 Solent - Hungerford
http://www.aukweb.net//perms/detail/AR07 Denmead Coastal 200
http://www.aukweb.net//perms/detail/BC01 Bournemouth Square
http://www.aukweb.net//perms/detail/DK01 Thanet Platinum
http://www.aukweb.net//perms/detail/JW01 New Forest 200
http://www.aukweb.net//perms/detail/JW06 New Forest On and Off Shore 200km
http://www.aukweb.net//perms/detail/KMA01 Dorset Coast
http://www.aukweb.net//perms/detail/PH04 EWE Baaa
http://www.aukweb.net//perms/detail/PL01 Round the Plain
http://www.aukweb.net//perms/detail/PL02 Into the Lion's Den
http://www.aukweb.net//perms/detail/PL04 Dip Into Dorset
http://www.aukweb.net//perms/detail/PST01 The Ditchling Devil
http://www.aukweb.net//perms/detail/PWHI01 Summer Saunter to Wantage
http://www.aukweb.net//perms/detail/PWHI02 Wantage Winter Wind Up
http://www.aukweb.net//perms/detail/SSH12 Dorset Delight


----------



## GrumpyGregry (6 Oct 2018)

Ajax Bay said:


> I have been working (helping with data acquisition and collation) on this project designed to show riders where permanent routes go:
> https://long-distance.rocks/auk/map/perms/
> Try filtering by '200km' and then zoom in.
> Generally permanents can be started anywhere on the route (anywhere one can obtain proof of passage).
> ...


Top stuff. Saw the perm map site on bookface. Great idea.


----------



## mmmmartin (10 Oct 2018)

Hey - @GrumpyGregry - The Kennt Valley run org is @AKA Bob - a good, not-too-hard run and fairly flat in March, from Reading. If you want to do something near me, drop me a line, the Man of Kent is a fave for the start of the season, we could do it together, you could stay at mine before. 
Are you, er, aiming for a trip to France next summer?


----------



## Nick Saddlesore (29 Oct 2018)

@jiberjaber could give more details, but I recommend that Acme Winter Series starting this Saturday from Witham. Each event is a friendly 100km, with a low minimum. Many (not me) turn them into a DIY 200 by riding to and or from. Start is close to a station. http://www.aukweb.net/events/detail/18-340/

PS Witham is in Essex. Essex is to the North East of London, but others from your parts have been known to visit. Occasionally.


----------



## Heltor Chasca (29 Oct 2018)

I forget how much I enjoy the ethereal nature of night riding. And a good set of lights. 

Having just done two very lumpy 200s I spent at least 5 hours in the dark. Worth considering if you like darkness.


----------

